# The USA listing company need Marketing assistant, basic salary 2.5-5w B aht



## star007 (Jun 28, 2012)

Lorain Group is one of the leading food and agriculture company and the largest chestnut processing company in China. Its product lines include chestnuts, frozen vegetables and fruits, processed beans, pickles, snack food, livestock products, and convenience meals. It serves both the domestic market as well as 40+ export markets including Japan, South Korea, and southeast Asia as well as Europe, US, and the middle east. In 2007. lorain group has secceed list in New York Stock Exchange.
The company currently has $174m total assets and over 3000 employees. It owns seven subsidiary companies as well as 40 branch offices covering all majors domestic cities in china, and two offices in Japan and Belgium.
Now we plan to develop Thailand market and will set office in Bangkok very soon, that’s why we need excellent marketing assistant to join us.

Responsibilities: 
Maintain good relationship with client & seek new customers.
Prepare solutions, cost estimate and contract documents
Maintain customers’ satisfaction and develop good relationship with Key customers
Work with customers to launch sales promotion on products.
Close sales by demonstrating benefit to the customer and explain costs involved
Ensure sales volume to meet assigned target, identify and create new business opportunities 
Monitoring of competitor's activities, Analyzing and conducting study about market trend and information in order to set up effective marketing strategy
To ensure that overall sales target and gross profit are in-line with goals, policies and plan.
Listen customer's complaint & find the best way to solve their concern. 

Requirements: 
Male or Female (Thai nationality)
Age not over 32 years
Bachelor or master degree in marketing/business/engineering
At least 1 years of sales and marketing experience in foods selling, foodstuff marketing.
Proficiency in MS Office, MS Excel and email communication
Strong in communication skills / presentation skills / approaching skills / negotiation skills.
Professional, self-motivated, service-minded, focused and creative
Have a good knowledge about government flow process or have a good connection will be advantage
Fluent to communication in English and Thai
Familirar with Mandarin and have driving license is preferred.

Interested candidates are invited to write in with full resume both English and Thai, stating present and expected salaries, and enclosing a recent photograph to the address below
[email protected] cellphone: 0086-18653925336 Mr Li


----------

